# Heavy Metal Band's song dedicate to our Troops



## Ray Knight (30 Jun 2012)

Wicked Kick is a band from Brantford Ontario and they wrote this song in support of Canadian Troops fighting overseas. The song is called GUTS, and I thought it was pretty cool when I first heard it. I ripped some footage from Youtube of you guys doing what you do best, and added the track to it. It is a very unofficial video, and the song has only been released on a EP CD. But the band really wants you guys to hear it, and they hope you like it. We are very proud of you guys, and grateful for the sacrifices you have made. The "we" is not just the band, but all of us here at home. Here is the video:

http://youtu.be/g288qhyPRYo

if that doesnt work, here is a direct link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g288qhyPRYo&list=UUSmQUo7VouRDlW3JxgnysCQ&index=1&feature=plcp

Thank you!


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Jun 2012)

Not a bad track at all. Thanks for the support.

For those weary of listening to a "metal" song, its not death or black metal, so it won't blow your ear drums out.


----------



## Ray Knight (30 Jun 2012)

I will pass your thanks on to them. The back half of the song was what grew on me. Takes awhile to understand what he is saying too, but he certainly doesnt mince words.


----------



## VIChris (3 Jul 2012)

I like it, good effort for sure.


----------

